# Prayers for Goob



## CPAjeff

Goob - I hope you don’t mind me posting this...


Goob’s bride of 42 years passed away last night, please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## TPrawitt91

He will be in our prayers.


----------



## DallanC

Very sorry to hear that, prayers and condolences.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

Sorry for your loss, prayers and condolences. 

Jim


----------



## Bax*

Oh I am so sorry Goob. I am sure this is such a hard time for you and your family. 

Prayers coming.


----------



## legacy

Oh dang! So sorry to hear this! You're in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Thoughts and prayers to Goob and family. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Kevin D

Heartfelt sympathies in what has to be a trying time. Just know you have a lot of friends here wishing you the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

My sincere condolences. That is a lot of good times together.


----------



## Steve G

So sorry to hear that. Thoughts and prayers for he and his wife.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Sorry to hear. Hope and pray you recieve all that you need at this time.


----------



## 3arabians

Sorry to hear goob. My condolences. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

CPAjeff said:


> Goob - I hope you don't mind me posting this...
> 
> Goob's bride of 42 years passed away last night, please keep him in your prayers.


****, that makes my heart hurt. :sad:


----------



## sawsman

.


----------



## Airborne

I’m so sorry Goob, my condolences. I can’t imagine...


----------



## brendo

Man, I dont know what to say. My heart sunk when I read it. Im so sorry to hear that. thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Words can’t express......so so sorry.


----------



## neverdrawn

So sorry to hear this.
Prayers and best wishes to Goob and his family.


----------



## Kingfisher

oh goob... so sorry brother. i know. nothing i can do or say can help but know we all love you. god bless ya.


----------



## Catherder

So sorry to hear this. My sincere condolences on her passing. Take care, my friend.


----------



## 2full

Very sorry for your loss. 
We are thinking about you and your family.


----------



## T-dubs-42

Really sorry to hear that Goob, hardest thing to go through.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Condolences and prayers sent


----------



## muddydogs

So sorry


----------



## Wasatch Wings

So sorry to hear this. May you feel all our prayers and may God give you peace on this day and the days to come.


----------



## JerryH

Goob I am also sorry to hear this. I can't imagine going through what your going through. So sorry


----------



## ridgetop

Sorry for your loss Goob.:-(


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Word's cannot express how terrible I know you must be feeling, nor express how sorry I am to hear of your loss. My hope is you find the solace you need from the memories of your many years together and the love and appreciation of those who consider you a friend.


----------



## plottrunner

Sorry for your loss Goob praying for you and your family in this time of sorrow.


----------



## Jonwo

Sorry for your loss Goobers. I love you man thank you for always making me laugh when I browse the forums.


----------



## silentstalker

Thoughts and prayers for you Goob and your entire family during this difficult time.


----------



## Kwalk3

Sorry for your loss Goob. I know we've never met, but my heart sank all the same to hear this. Love, hope, and prayers coming from me and everyone else on here.


----------



## deljoshua

This is heartbreaking. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pumpgunner

I'm really sorry to hear about that. Really hoping that things go OK through a really trying time. Will be thinking about you and your family.


----------



## Packout

So sorry to hear this news. I wish you and yours comfort. 

.


----------



## elkfromabove

May the Lord bless and comfort you and yours!


----------



## mycoltbug

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## SX3

Like what has been said most of us, myself included have never met you but have come to know you like a friend through all your many posts here. It hurts knowing a friend has lost a loved one. I truly hope you feel the Lords comfort at this time of sorrow. Please accept best wishes and deepest condolences.


----------



## moabxjeeper

That is horrible news. I wish you and your family well through this troubling time.


----------



## hunting777

So so sorry for your loss. You and your family our in our prayers. God bless.


----------



## bowgy

So sorry to hear this, my sincere condolences, thoughts and prayers on your behalf goob.


----------



## Ifish

I met Goob and his Mrs. once while my son and I were chasing brookies along the Hayden Fork. Good people!

Goob - So sorry to hear of the passing of your sweetheart. May the Lord bless and keep you and your family close to Him.

All my best,
John


----------



## Al Hansen

Hey Brother. So sorry to hear this. May God give you peace. Love ya man.


----------



## Trooper

So Sorry...


----------



## Goshawk

Very sorry to hear about this, my sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## backcountry

Deepest condolences, Goob.


----------



## Dunkem

Tim I just found out, my heart aches for you. I'm so sorry to hear this. Anything that we can do for you please let me know.


----------



## stillhunterman

Oh my gosh, deepest condolences my friend, God bless you and the family Tim. Love you man!:sad:


----------



## huntnbum

Very sorry for your loss Goob. :-(


----------



## Petersen

Goob, it's been a long time since I checked in on the forum. Someone mentioned to me that your wife had passed away, so I wanted to log on. It's always difficult finding something to say about these kinds of things, but I'm truly sorry.


----------



## willfish4food

So sorry to hear this! God bless you and yours!


----------



## Natural Born Killer

We are so sorry for your loss, If there is anything we can do to help, PLEASE REACH OUT TO US, I can't even imagine, MAY GOD BLESS AND COMFORT YOU AND YOURS


----------



## AJ13

Sorry for your loss Goob.


----------



## RandomElk16

Sorry for your loss Goob.


----------



## jonesthenewbs

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## wyogoob

I want to thank everyone for their kind words.

Mrs Goob was cremated and her ashes will be be placed in the Flaming Gorge Reservoir next summer in a family ceremony. We kept a boat on the Gorge for 18 years. It was the best of times.


----------



## Chaser

I don't spend much time on here anymore, and regrettably did not see this thread until just today. So sorry for your loss, Goob. Losing a loved one is incredibly difficult for anyone, but having been together for so many years, I am sure makes it even harder. I hope you are able to grieve as you need, and find the healing and comfort that is so elusive in times like these.


----------



## Longgun

My goodness... I just cant even imagine... Im so very sorry for your loss. 

Goob, you and yours are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wyogoob

It's been a year since Mrs Goob died. It's hard, harder than I ever imagined.

Never let a day go by where you don't tell those close to you how much you care for them.


----------



## Dunkem

Nice picture Goob, says alot.


----------



## johnnycake

Goob, that brought a pretty large lump to my throat. Sorry for your loss, and I know I'll be holding my wife and kids a little extra tight tonight. Thanks for all you do and have done to make UWN a great little slice of the internet.


----------



## taxidermist

Prayers are on the way. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2full

Wise words of wisdom Goob. 
Big Red and I have 41 years together, I can't even imagine........


----------



## RandomElk16

That picture looks to tell a beautiful memory.

Sorry it's been a rough week Goob - it looks like you guys made well of the 42 years though and you will always have that. 

I know I will take the advice to heart.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Hope you are doing well, Goob. I bet you guys made some great memories over those 42 years.


----------



## wyogoob

Well, I'm dating...68 years old.

It's awkward. Kinda like taking a laxative and a sleeping pill at the same time.

Good grief.


----------



## BPturkeys

Great to hear from your again. We all do notice your absents on the forum. I am still trying to wrap my head around " Kinda like taking a laxative and a sleeping pill at the same time", but I guess confusion is the point.

I can only say about dating at our age, make one of your dates with a lawyer. These things can be most awkward to settle to your satisfaction as time goes by.


----------



## RandomElk16

wyogoob said:


> Kinda like taking a laxative and a sleeping pill at the same time.


You just described what aging feels like lol.

Glad to see you back on the scene. A guy who kills buffalo with revolvers should be sharing those stories.


----------



## CPAjeff

GOOB!!! Great to see some posts from you!


----------



## JerryH

I can't imagine losing my wife. I tell my wife all the time thanks for marrying a project and I hope I go first because I wouldn't be worth a $hit with out her. She is my everything and I'm a lucky guy to find a lady that is solid gold. 


We've had a few friends pass away so we are in the process of setting up a will and a trust. It's an odd thing planning on dying.


As for dating. Goob I wish you the best. I imagine what that would feel like.


----------



## gdog

.....I'm praying more for you now....good luck :shock::mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder

It's great to hear from you again! 

If you wish to pull away from your busy social life for a bit and want some company to chase some brookies and shrooms, let me know.


----------



## middlefork

Good to see you back! I had a unplanned absence myself a few months ago and I realized I hadn't seen you post. Even went so far as to as to search the forum to see if I missed something.
One thing about change it is the only constant. I hope you keep enjoying the journey.


----------



## bowgy

Wow, don't know how I missed this update.

Good luck my good man. I don't know if I could do it, sounds scary. 

I have been married now almost 45 years, July will be our anniversary. My wife is such a part of my life I don't know what I would do. I guess you just have to play the hand your dealt.

I appreciate all your comments on this forum, you are one of the people that make it great.

Good luck man.


----------



## neverdrawn

Kind of feels like UWN again! Welcome back and good luck in your dating endeavors. (Maybe go a little easy on some of your exotic recipes for the first few dates. No muskrat or beaver liver until you get to know each other a bit better)


----------



## DallanC

Hard to find a woman these days that can skin and properly cook raccoon I guess. :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------

